# Want to trade...



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

Duck and/or goose decoys, for a custom dog box. I have the stuff and the skills to build a dog box but no money for decoys. Looking for floaters, and more specifically divers, but willing to negotiate almost anything. Willing to trade out all or part. I can build anything you want, references and pictures available upon request. PM if interested. 
Later,
Kev


----------

